
The Sorry State of SSL - aburan28
https://hynek.me/talks/tls/
======
Tomte
How do you even achieve this fascinating effect where "m" and "T" (and
probably many other characters) don't render, making the web site utterly
unreadable?

Both IE9 and FF 34.

